# Comaprision Between HCL and HP laptop



## s35shah (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi frnzs,

Me and my friend were debating on which of the laptop brand is good. He was on the side of HCl ( He owns ME AE1V2661-X laptop) and i on HP ( Planning for g6-2005ax).

After debating for some half an hour we thought why not ask the expert's show after googling we are here. 

So, frnzs please provide the pros and cons between this two brands.


----------



## gump (Jul 1, 2012)

Never have I used, HCL. so can't say anything much.

but using HP laptop for past five years, its been a wonderful experience and going to update another HP in a few days


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2012)

HP one have lot better config than the HCL one and build is better too.


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jul 1, 2012)

HCL one word CRAP


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 1, 2012)

as an former HCL employee, me as well my colleagues didnt buy HCL laptops, even  though we had employee discounts  
HCL doesnt know how to control costs, so the resultant poor quality of laptops & other stuffs they make.
HP on the other hand has the BEST quality product line-up & undisputed Customer Care.
the most simple comparison is in the keyboards, take a close look on HP's & HCL's 
HP's (*logitech) print technology will last for really long time.

I'm still using HP desktop keyboard since 2005, there's absolutely no fading of letters on keys. & a HP dv9000 laptop (2007), its still as new, no keyboard letter fading or paint fading.
& I have been playing games on both, all these days 



*HP's keyboard supplier (desktops range) is logitech.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

HP is better than HCL anyday


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dear,Go For HP....It Has Good Customer Support With Good Build Quality.....I Have HP dv6 3123tx Which Is Wonderful Laptop.....!!! In My School Their Is HCL Computer Which Always Got Damage....!!! You Should Surely Go For HP.....!!!


----------



## red dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

Both are crap.Buy a Dell or Toshiba.


----------



## far (Jul 3, 2012)

no comparision here..both are poles apart !!


----------

